# Oh Noes!!!



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Fedex brought me my package and I was expecting Ziwipeak Daily Cuisine... but instead I got Ziwipeak TREATS!!! 

Oh well now I have a few bags of treats, 8 to be exact lol! And they expire right before summer! I might just give some to my friend who has a chi also and another one to a friend with a MinPin. I can't return them because shipping just wouldn't be worth it as I had someone arrange to buy them in the UK and ship them to me. 

I am asking someone to buy the correct ones for me so hopefully I'll have them by next week!


----------



## Sky (Jan 7, 2012)

lol I hate when that happens. I bought some Kong ziggies the other day and the stupid Amazon seller sent me the completely wrong order. I hate it! They took long enough to get here too!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Poor you! But lucky Luxie!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

You can always offer them for sale here and have someone pay their shipping...

I did  http://www.chihuahua-people.com/buyers-sellers/64087-ziwipeak-lamb-2-2-lb-bag-sale.html


----------

